# Latest DEO Production Numbers



## I_am_John_Galt (9 May 2007)

(Because it's been asked: please ask for any other MOCs here)

As of 01 MAY 2007

Plt - 0
Arty - 25
Armd - 24
Inf - 10
Log - 25 (A/AF/N 20/2/3)
Sigs - 33


----------



## Flouf (9 May 2007)

Do you have the numbers for EME or AF ENGR?

Thanks.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (9 May 2007)

EME - 12
AF ENGR - 19


----------



## MP 811 (9 May 2007)

MP?


----------



## Quyen (9 May 2007)

When i went in for my re interview (first one expired) on monday for pilot i was told that the spots for pilot went from 30 to 0. Then was told somehow i got in, and start aug 27


----------



## Astrodog (10 May 2007)

Pilot CEOTP was 0 as well when I stopped by the CFRC on tuesday! Does anybody know if this is due to the backlog in training or just no need for pilots right now?


----------



## Dirt Digger (10 May 2007)

Any news on BIO?  May also be listed as MAOBIO.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (10 May 2007)

MPO = 8
MAO/BIO = 2

CEOTP numbers are a little hocus-pocus ... as I understand it the  Pilot numbers have been quite limited for a few years (as is the case for most trades).  The only big CEOTP numbers right now are AEC ( 27) and MARS (25).


----------



## Quyen (10 May 2007)

I was told from CFRC vancouver that its due to a training back log for pilots.


----------



## Rowshambow (10 May 2007)

CEOTP number is def questionable, as I am a CEOTP Pilot!! I am not off the street, I was a serving member already (NCM) so that might have some bearing.


----------



## Jed (10 May 2007)

ENGR ?


----------



## SoF (10 May 2007)

How about MARS?


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (11 May 2007)

ENGR = 37
MARS = 33


----------



## BEEFY06 (11 May 2007)

Med A?


----------



## mdh (11 May 2007)

Any DEO Public Affairs?


----------



## tree hugger (11 May 2007)

BEEFY06 said:
			
		

> Med A?



DEO refers to direct entry *officer* MedA is an NCM trade.  You won't find numbers for that on this thread.  Sorry.


----------



## Dirt Digger (14 May 2007)

I_am_John_Galt said:
			
		

> MAO/BIO = 2



2?  Wow...they've really opened the floodgates this year.  I think that'll bring the trade up to 33.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (14 May 2007)

mdh said:
			
		

> Any DEO Public Affairs?



1!



			
				Dirt Digger said:
			
		

> 2?  Wow...they've really opened the floodgates this year.  I think that'll bring the trade up to 33.



Well, it could be worse (PAO)!     Don't forget that these are updated numbers (some intake has already taken place) ...



			
				tree hugger said:
			
		

> DEO refers to direct entry *officer* MedA is an NCM trade.  You won't find numbers for that on this thread.  Sorry.



Standby ... new thread comin' up ...


----------



## scoutfinch (14 May 2007)

Are there numbers for DEO INT yet or have they even started the DEO INT regime yet?


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (14 May 2007)

Olga Chekhova said:
			
		

> Are there numbers for DEO INT yet or have they even started the DEO INT regime yet?


Oh yeah ...

INT (A) = 1
INT (AF) = 7
INT (N) = 2


----------



## koopa (7 Jun 2007)

I see that there are no pilot positions available.

I applied, did my CFAT, interview, all preliminary medicals before it closed (sometime in Nov but I was still in school). Now do I have to wait until next year when new spots open?


----------



## Port Hope (7 Jun 2007)

Does anyone know if the August 27, 2007 IAP has filled up already?  I visited my recruiting center but didn't get a firm answer.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (7 Jun 2007)

koopa said:
			
		

> I see that there are no pilot positions available.
> 
> I applied, did my CFAT, interview, all preliminary medicals before it closed (sometime in Nov but I was still in school). Now do I have to wait until next year when new spots open?



Those numbers are old - Pilot is currently open for both DEO and CEOTP.


----------



## scoutfinch (7 Jun 2007)

Has there been any change in INT or JAG numbers since you last posted?


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (7 Jun 2007)

Olga Chekhova said:
			
		

> Has there been any change in INT or JAG numbers since you last posted?



8 and 3 ...


----------



## scoutfinch (7 Jun 2007)

Thanks.  The Int numbers have changed from 1/7/2 =10.  (A/AF/N).  Are you able to tell which ones have changed?


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (7 Jun 2007)

Olga Chekhova said:
			
		

> Thanks.  The Int numbers have changed from 1/7/2 =10.  (A/AF/N).  Are you able to tell which ones have changed?



Same order: 0/7/1 = 8


----------



## Meridian (17 Jul 2007)

Hi... Anything on CEOTP Armd currently?

(Thnx!)


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (17 Jul 2007)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Hi... Anything on CEOTP Armd currently?
> 
> (Thnx!)



Not for the CEOTP entry plan - maybe you should consider ROTP as well ...


----------



## Meridian (17 Jul 2007)

I_am_John_Galt said:
			
		

> Not for the CEOTP entry plan - maybe you should consider ROTP as well ...



Already been down that route previously. Doesn't fit with my situation, but the suggestion is certainly valid.   I can wait for CEOTP to open up if necessary, or take DEO if it takes that long.


----------



## Meridian (17 Jul 2007)

CFRC Montreal states that only CEOTP Cmbt Arms trade open currently is Arty....

[Edited to remove question already answered]


----------

